# BIG Mistake!



## windsorftw (13 Jul 2006)

Well, I had an interview yesterday with a reserve unit and made a rather large mistake - by being honest.  The CO of the unit asked me what my longterm goals were and I informed him that if I enjoyed the reserves, I would probably enlist in the regular forces.  After that, he told me he had to "flag" my file and suggested that I think about joining the regular forces since the unit is  looking for people who will stay in for the long haul and they are not a testing ground for the CF.  It all makes sense since they have to pay to train etc.  Needless to say he told me not to get discouraged, because they will still consider me..

Any suggestions out there?  Should I just jump into it and join the regular forces?  Or wait it out and see what happens in the next few months?  Is it possible to call the recruiter and have them change my application to full time, or would i have to redo the entire application, along with references?  

I have 2 very young children and I don't know how they would handle me being gone for such an extended time.

I am !


----------



## Devlin (13 Jul 2006)

While I can see the CO's point of view on the matter the reality is that the reserves are a feeder into the Reg force, always have been.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

Don't be discouraged.  It is a shame that your honesty also brought out his honesty and misconceptions.  It is a fact that the Reserves loose a lot of people to the Regular Force, and some Reserve commanders can't handle that fact.  They only hurt themselves.  Instead of having a soldier like you for even a couple of years, they would rather go without.  There is no one in the world who can accurately predict what their future holds.  Your honesty is good, but can you accurately say that you will indeed join the Regular Force in a few years?  Perhaps you will find something else of more interest, and not.  In the meantime that 'officer' has lost a potential member of his Regiment.  

Don't worry about it.  If that Reserve Unit is so screwed up that they don't take you for those reasons, then go and apply for the Regular Forces.  It may save you a lot of grief, if that is what you wanted to do later anyway.  

It sounds like a shame that that officer felt that way.  Too bad for him, his Regiment, and their future.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (13 Jul 2006)

Well said George. I can't see how being honest is 'big mistake'. Good luck windsor.


----------



## Ironside (13 Jul 2006)

If you are interested in giving the CF a try and you don't get accepted into the Reserves for the aforementioned reasons, then you can always give the Regular Forces a go.  It isn't as if when you join you spend your life in the army.  You'll sign a Basic Engagement which is a three year contract where afterwards you will have an option to leave the Forces or make a new contract which would most likely be a Continuing Engagement (another four years).

Overall if you are that interested maybe you should give the Reg Forces a shot.  If you don't like it you are only signed up for three years where you get fed everyday and make decent money.  And if you really don't like it you can always submit a Voluntary Release, although sometimes they do take some time to get processed unfortunately.

Cheers.


----------



## Springroll (13 Jul 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> I have 2 very young children and I don't know how they would handle me being gone for such an extended time.
> 
> I am !



I have three children, aged 11, 8 and 5. 
I have been a CF spouse for 8 years, and can tell you from my experience that children are more resilient than we give them credit for. 
I am sure they would get used to it, if you are seriously thinking of joining the reg F. My children are about embark on unknown territory though, with myself now joining the CF as well. I think from our past experiences that they will do better than I am expecting, and may even help my husband to transition from being the only serving member in our household, to now also having to be the CF spouse. 

I do not know how old your children are, but we have sat down with ours multiple times since I got my offer, and discussed how things will be different, even hard at first, but the long term benefits of this benefit all in the house. They have brought up concerns they have and both my husband and I have tried our best to answer their questions and set their minds at ease. We want this to be as painless a transition as possible, but we are all prepared that it will also be one of the toughest we have had to endure as a family.

I wish you the best of luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jul 2006)

As a reservist I am appalled that a unit CO would think or act in this way.  (At the same time, I'm not surprised).

The Army Reserve has an unfortunate affinity for navel-gazing, and for viewing itself as the sole raison d'etre for the CF as a whole.

In an average year roughly 20% of people who leave the Army Reserve do so to join the Regular Force.  That is a good thing; it helps builds bonds of trust and familiarity between the two components.  It's a sign of a successful unit, that they inculcate the military ethos and desire to serve in their soldiers.

I agree with the title of this thread - there was a BIG Mistake!  A BIG Mistake! on the part of the unit...


----------



## Trinity (13 Jul 2006)

Of course now

I have no doubt that by posting the unit's name and the situation..

Someone from that unit will filter this back to the CO.  Thus, I think
your chances just became infinitely more difficult.  I suggest praying
and reconsidering units as the CO probably won't appreciate you publishing
comments that make him look ... less than stellar.


----------



## mdh (13 Jul 2006)

Sorry that your initial experience with a reserve unit was less than optimal. IIRC the EK Scots are mostly a rural unit near Windsor. You might want to consider reserve units in Windsor itself such as the Windsor Regiment, which is a pretty strong recce reserve unit.

As for "flagging" your application, I'm not sure what that means; AFAIK there is no such formal administrative designation (unless there is someone here who does). You might want to continue the application and see what happens.

Otherwise the drive to Windsor might be worth while.

Cheers and good luck, mdh


----------



## militarygirl (13 Jul 2006)

If you are that interested in the military, then go Reg F.  But just to clarify, the Variable Initial Engagements that new recruits sign now can be anywhere from 3 - 6 years depending on the trade.


----------



## mdh (13 Jul 2006)

> But just to clarify, the Variable Initial Engagements that new recruits sign now can be anywhere from 3 - 6 years depending on the trade.



Which raises another question - are you going officer or NCO? I assume if you're being interviewed by the CO it's mostly likely officer? That might change the dynamics of your situation.


----------



## militarygirl (13 Jul 2006)

True, very true.  Assume, "ASS out of U and ME".


----------



## windsorftw (13 Jul 2006)

Thank you all for the info,
I have nothing against the CO of the unit, in fact he was a really nice man and was merely taking care of his unit.  I have nothing against him and he said I still have a really good chance of being accepted.

I am going for DEO Infantry and as such, the unit in question is in dire needs of junior officers.   I suppose I'll have to wait and see come September what they decide.
As for joining the Windsor Regiment, it wouldn't matter how far I drive.  All three reserve units in my city are in the same building, and there's also the HMCS Hunter which is a little closer to where I live. 

On another note, if I did join the regular force as a DEO officer, on average how long would the recruitment process take?


----------



## mdh (13 Jul 2006)

> I have nothing against the CO of the unit, in fact he was a really nice man and was merely taking care of his unit.  I have nothing against him and he said I still have a really good chance of being accepted.



Ah there you go; considering the shortage of junior officers in some of the reserve infantry units you sound like you're competitive. Sometimes a CO can be fussy if he wants to board the "right" kind of officers in the unit. Under those circumstances I would just stick with the process and see what happens. As for your age 28 is nothing to worry about, there are quite a few who are even older. As for the reg. force just do a search on the board here - the short answer is: depends - could be a couple of months could be a year or more....


----------



## windsorftw (13 Jul 2006)

Think I have a better shot at joining the reg forces as an NCM and transfer over to officer after?  I am in my last year of university and will graduate in December.  I'm just eager to get started ASAP, if it's going to take a while to process my application then I might as well just join as an officer.  

SO MANY DECISIONS!  I suppose my best bet is to talk to a recruiter....again.
Thx everyone!


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> if it's going to take a while to process my application then I might as well just join as an officer.



Oh....its going to take a while...



> SO MANY DECISIONS!  I suppose my best bet is to talk to a recruiter....again.



good call


----------



## exsemjingo (14 Jul 2006)

No such thing as ASAP in recruiting.  I'm going for the same thing you are (DEO Infantry) and have a young family too.  From what I've learnt so far, it's a crap shoot to get in, but a "chute" once you get in and start training.
Research all you can, and keep you're options open.  That's what I'm doing.


----------



## kitrad1 (14 Jul 2006)

Windsorflow,

You'd be rolling the dice on that last option. While it is possible, no one can guarantee that you will be selected for commissioning. I'd recommend that you consider your options, look at the occupations that you might really want to do and make up a pro/con list for each.

Don't forget to look forward and see where you might want to be in 3, 5 and 10 years. It doesn't have to be exact, but take a look...and be hinest with yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## windsorftw (19 Jul 2006)

Kit, I know it might be a long shot.  I'm just undecided about the whole Officer/NCM deal.  While I do like the payrate of an officer, I don't know if I'd like doing administrative duties too much once I get high in the ranks.
At anyrate, I've been looking through all the trades, and Ammo Tech looks rather interesting too.  - Make things go BOOM!  
That's kind of my thing, I'm a chemist at the moment and would fit right in there.  Got my CFAT booked for August 11th, pumped up for that.  I guess I'll wait and see what happens.  I'd hate to get an offer for Officer in the Reserves and regret not being able to join as an NCM Ammo Tech.

At least Ammo Tech I wouldn't be in the direct line of fire, which is a bonus for my wife/kids.  Only time will tell I suppose.
Thx for the info


----------



## dardt (20 Jul 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> At least Ammo Tech I wouldn't be in the direct line of fire, which is a bonus for my wife/kids.  Only time will tell I suppose.
> Thx for the info



From the DND recruiting army site (Ammo tech):

They will perform duties in aid of the civil power, in the form of RSP and disposal of *explosive ordnance and improvised explosive devices*, provide assistance to civil authority, participate in peacekeeping operations, *and fight as infantry in an emergency*. 

You might want to re-think that expectation.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> .......perform duties in aid of the civil power, in the form of RSP and disposal of *explosive ordnance and improvised explosive devices*, provide assistance to civil authority, participate in peacekeeping operations, *and fight as infantry in an emergency*.
> 
> You might want to re-think that expectation.



Flatspin

I don't know what you were in your previous life, but all members of the CF are expected to  *and fight as infantry in an emergency*.


----------



## canadianblue (20 Jul 2006)

> After that, he told me he had to "flag" my file and suggested that I think about joining the regular forces since the unit is  looking for people who will stay in for the long haul and they are not a testing ground for the CF.  It all makes sense since they have to pay to train etc.  Needless to say he told me not to get discouraged, because they will still consider me..
> 
> Any suggestions out there?  Should I just jump into it and join the regular forces?  Or wait it out and see what happens in the next few months?  Is it possible to call the recruiter and have them change my application to full time, or would i have to redo the entire application, along with references?
> 
> ...



I'd say go reserves, do that for a few years. If you find you really enjoy the military go for a CT over to the regular force. I was originally applying for the reserves in my area, and in all honesty wish I had gone that route before deciding to go fulltime. I think that contract can vary in length now from four years to six years if I'm not mistaken, I know that all of the engineers on my course signed five year contracts.



> Quote from: windsorftw on Today at 21:59:34
> At least Ammo Tech I wouldn't be in the direct line of fire, which is a bonus for my wife/kids.  Only time will tell I suppose.
> Thx for the info
> 
> ...



Personally, I think that no matter what trade you should always be prepared to have to go into combat, after all you never know what situation you might face overseas, whether you be infantry, air force, clerk, etc. That'll always be my attitude while I'm in, even if I only make the CF a job for the next three years.


----------



## dardt (20 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Flatspin
> 
> I don't know what you were in your previous life, but all members of the CF are expected to  *and fight as infantry in an emergency*.



At no point did I say they weren't, just re-enforcing the point.

After all he wants to join the Army, nobody should have the expectation that they won't be in the line of fire. I'm sure it was put in the trade description for a reason.


----------



## Gazoo (20 Jul 2006)

Windsorftw:
I know you initially wanted Pilot, but now have decided on Infantry.  Have you considered Aerospace Control Officer?  I have been one for 26 years.  I am currently in recruiting, but will soon be an instructor in the AEC school in Cornwall.  If you need any info take a look at my profile to the left and email me.


----------



## windsorftw (20 Jul 2006)

Thanks Gazoo, I will definately look into it, and message you later.  I'm kind of strapped for time at the moment.

And yes, I know that I would have to potentially fight as an infantry soldier at a moment's notice, when I stated I woulnd't be on the front lines, I meant I wouldn't be leading a charge into enemy territory lol
Being in the military, I would expect everyone to be on the ready for combat, that's why no matter what trade you get into, everyone has to do the same BMQ courses.  You never know when you might need to shoot something!


----------



## windsorftw (28 Jul 2006)

Well, it appears I have nothing to worry about.  I wrote my CFAT yesterday, and the recruiter wanted to give me an interview and a medical shortly thereafter!  Unfortunately, the paper work was still at the reserve unit in question, sitting on a desk under a pile of stuff.  It's all good though, got an interview next Thursday.  Gives me a little bit of time to prepare for it anyway.  

All the worry for nothing, lol!


----------



## windsorftw (3 Aug 2006)

Seems like I'm talking to myself in here lol
I'm more pumped up now than ever, had my interview today.  The officer told me I am highly competitive and very suitable for the position, and after a lengthy discussion she too suggested I join the regular force, but not under DEO (I don't have my degree yet argh) but suggested I take a look at the other entry plans for officers.

Now comes the difficult task of deciding to switch to Reg or stay in Reserves for a time before component transfering into the Regs.
Any suggestions?
THX!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Seems like I'm talking to myself in here lol
> 
> Now comes the difficult task of deciding to switch to Reg or stay in Reserves for a time before component transfering into the Regs.
> Any suggestions?
> THX!



You are, and here's the reason.

Quit looking for someone else to make your decisions for you. It's your life, you decide. If your this wishy washy during your upcoming career, you'll make a lousy officer and an even worse NCO. How's that? Get on with it.

And try reading the reems of pages we already have on the subject. I can't believe this one slipped by for as long as it did.


----------

